# So, is this the ugliest turtle you ever saw?!



## AnnV (Jan 19, 2014)

A friend saw this in a home goods store and got it for me for Christmas. As she was checking out, the cashier told her it was the ugliest thing she'd ever seen. LOL


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, maybe because I love tortoises and turtles, but I like it


----------



## AnnV (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh, I like it too. My friend was relieved. I think the cashier put doubt in her mind...

I think I will make it my tort tray holding all my tort stuff next to their enclosures.


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 19, 2014)

saw thre same thing on antique road show,southerbies said it was worth between 3.5 and 4 million dollars in todays market.in asia they will pay a min 5 to seven million us dollars, or you could sell it at your next garage sale...


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 19, 2014)

It is beautiful to me.


----------



## turtlegirl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha it's funny but if I saw that in a store, I would buy it!


----------



## AnnV (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: RE: So, is this the ugliest turtle you ever saw?!*



edwardbo said:


> saw thre same thing on antique road show,southerbies said it was worth between 3.5 and 4 million dollars in todays market.in asia they will pay a min 5 to seven million us dollars, or you could sell it at your next garage sale...



Hahhaaa!
I wish!


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 20, 2014)

Just in need of a good paint job, is all


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 20, 2014)

I like it! It would make a great food tray to carry greens to the tortoises in the back 40 .


----------



## AnnV (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: RE: So, is this the ugliest turtle you ever saw?!*



MzNENA said:


> Just in need of a good paint job, is all



It has a kind of faux finish. But it definitely needs to be green. I am thinking it is supposed to be a sea turtle. 
But it could pass for the Loch Ness monster as well, for all those Nessie lovers. lol


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 20, 2014)

What I like the most about it is I have not saw one like it before, plus it was from a friend. I think it's pretty neat myself.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 20, 2014)

It's so cute!! A nice coat of paint would really jazz it up


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 20, 2014)

With a steady hand, paint it to look like a pancake tortoise. Maybe I'm a little biased, but it's flat, and pancakes are kind of rectangular.


----------



## EvaRose (Jan 21, 2014)

Aww it's sweet! I'm jealous, id love one


----------

